# What's an Apple Macbook A1181 worth?



## BlueMax

*Can you help me sell this Macbook?*

I got onto a computer long enough to help a friend - she wants to sell her Macbook A1181. What do you think she can reasonably get for it, assuming mint condition, etc. Wish I could buy it from her to help her out and me at the same time.  

Thanks for your help, gang.

OKAY - I have it in my hands until it sells.

It has no original discs and requires a password for apple updates... a bit frustrating.

Anything I need to know in order to sell it with ZERO personal information?


----------



## wslctrc

I would guess $500 - $600 depending on condition, what software she is including and whether you want to help her more than she can help you.


----------



## pm-r

BlueMax said:


> I got onto a computer long enough to help a friend - she wants to sell her Macbook A1181. What do you think she can reasonably get for it, assuming mint condition, etc. Wish I could buy it from her to help her out and me at the same time.
> 
> Thanks for your help, gang.


You might want to supply a few more details so she doesn't get short-changed as the "A1181" Model ID can apply to various MacBook models.

Patrick Mead-Robins
Mac Solutions
250-652-1860
-----------------------------


----------



## wslctrc

pm-r said:


> You might want to supply a few more details so she doesn't get short-changed as the "A1181" Model ID can apply to various MacBook models.
> 
> Patrick Mead-Robins
> Mac Solutions
> 250-652-1860
> -----------------------------




I was to the understanding that the A1181 is the 1.83 or the 2.0 ghz model,(white or black) with a few variables each, but still older models beyond any applecare. I do agree to get a more exact reasonable price, assuming mint condition, details are needed though.


----------



## BlueMax

2GHz is all I know for sure at this point... I'll find out more later. She's hit harder times than me - at least I'm employed and breaking even (just no money to buy a computer.) She's out of work and selling her lappy for rent.


----------



## BlueMax

Okay, she's left it in my posession - barely used and still in its box (though there is one tiny place where it looks like some white paint may have rubbed off from opening or closing.)

Price tag from May '07 is $1450, Macbook 2GHz, 1GB (2x512MB) 80GB, 6x Superdrive, 13.3" screen, iSight, apple remote is missing, original OS disc missing, AC adapter included.

I need a good price to aim for (she's hoping for more than $800 seeing its original price) as well as some advice on how to make sure everything is wiped clean (though there's little of importance ever on it.)

Thanks, gang. Wish me luck getting a job in the Calgary Apple store, too!


----------



## wslctrc

Not sure where the prices sit in Calgary, but I have the 2.16 ghz, 2g ram, 160g hd, superdrive, original everything-box etc. nothing missing and applecare to spring 2010, with a wd 250g hd still under warranty in an external case to go with it, nobody is even coming close to the $850 asking price. I guess I am going to have to start my own thread to price it, but point is I don't think it is worth $800. JMO

You could help her out though if you think it's a decent price, knowing she's a friend in need.


----------



## JetSter735180

I just sold my MBP 2.16Ghz that I bought in November 2006. It had a upgraded hard drive with 320GB, and 3Gb of ram.

The best offer I got was 700$.

But I seeing I got a brand new 17'' uMBP 2.66Ghz for 1999.99 from Best Buy upgrade with a 500GB for 80$, I still consider myself a winner. In fact, I wasn't even looking for a new Mac, I was waiting for Blu-Ray..... but getting this awesome laptop for 900$ under regular selling price, I couldn't really pass ion it. The only thing I miss from my old laptop, is the USB port on the right side.....


----------



## BlueMax

I changed the OP to reflect a new problem... no original OS disc.  Her name pops up with a password to do apple updates. Hope this thing shuts down properly this time... one crash so far.


----------



## wslctrc

Just sold my macbook and ext. hard drive for $800 last night to let you know.


----------



## rgray

Why don't you just check it out on Mac2Sell? 



> It has no original discs and requires a password for apple updates... a bit frustrating.


This reduces its value substantially....


----------



## G-Mo

BlueMax said:


> I changed the OP to reflect a new problem... no original OS disc.  Her name pops up with a password to do apple updates. Hope this thing shuts down properly this time... one crash so far.





BlueMax said:


> Thanks, gang. Wish me luck getting a job in the Calgary Apple store, too!


I'm not trying to be rude, but, I am not so sure about you getting a job at an Apple store since you seem to be lacking even basic knowledge about this MacBook.

Use System Preferences to create a new generic admin account (I use "User") with a blank password, and then log out of your friend's account and log in with the User account and delete your friend's account.

BTW, I wouldn't expect more than $600 for the machine in question.


----------



## rgray

G-Mo said:


> BTW, I wouldn't expect more than $600 for the machine in question.


$600 would be extremely generous. The lack of original disks is a major issue as these are machine specific. You only have to look around ehMac to see that this problem comes up a couple times a week. Not to mention that lack of original disks smells like 'scam'.


----------



## HowEver

I don't think anyone seeing the MacBook is going think it's "barely used" given that any part of it is damaged by opening and closing. There are computers in continual use where this doesn't happen, so it doesn't seem possible for a "barely used" computer.

Unfortunately, that reduces the price by a lot since it affects other usage. Except for the battery which is the one thing that would thrive on being used once in a while. So if it has been sitting around, even if battery life is still good, it might not be in a little while.

I'd check your local Craigslist for similar MacBook pricing, and completed listings on eBay, and then post it somewhere safer--ehMac. But you'll have to have an asking price.





BlueMax said:


> Okay, she's left it in my posession - barely used and still in its box (though there is one tiny place where it looks like some white paint may have rubbed off from opening or closing.)
> 
> Price tag from May '07 is $1450, Macbook 2GHz, 1GB (2x512MB) 80GB, 6x Superdrive, 13.3" screen, iSight, apple remote is missing, original OS disc missing, AC adapter included.
> 
> I need a good price to aim for (she's hoping for more than $800 seeing its original price) as well as some advice on how to make sure everything is wiped clean (though there's little of importance ever on it.)
> 
> Thanks, gang. Wish me luck getting a job in the Calgary Apple store, too!


----------



## Quicksilver G4

rgray said:


> $600 would be extremely generous. The lack of original disks is a major issue as these are machine specific. You only have to look around ehMac to see that this problem comes up a couple times a week. Not to mention that lack of original disks smells like 'scam'.


Yeah, as another set of disks would cost at least another $50 to the buyer, not to mention the iLife suite and other bundled applications. I've seen a 2Ghz MacBook with a fully replaced casing (e.g. perfect condition) and all accessories going for $500.00.


----------



## BlueMax

Thanks for the helpful advice. I'll ask her to keep looking for her discs & remote. I may know Apple hardware, but I'm still a brand new user. 

BTW, you guys have assumed an awful lot from what I've said... a tiny bit of paint wear from where your wrist sits equals broken? No disks equal scam? Not knowing everything about OSX equals not worthy of working in an Apple store? C'mon... be nice. :love2:

Still, she's not gonna' be happy about these results... She doesn't want it though. It's up to her what to do with it now.


----------



## HowEver

Tough crowd, no?

But before you get her down, do the comparison on CL and eBay.



BlueMax said:


> Thanks for the helpful advice. I'll ask her to keep looking for her discs & remote. I may know Apple hardware, but I'm still a brand new user.
> 
> BTW, you guys have assumed an awful lot from what I've said... a tiny bit of paint wear from where your wrist sits equals broken? No disks equal scam? Not knowing everything about OSX equals not worthy of working in an Apple store? C'mon... be nice. :love2:
> 
> Still, she's not gonna' be happy about these results... She doesn't want it though. It's up to her what to do with it now.


----------



## lewdvig

I had a tough time selling a 13" alum MB with 3 years of Applecare warranty in Calgary. Traded with a buddy for a gaming notebook and he then turned around and sold it for $800 with 4 GB memory upgrade (and the original RAM throw in as an extra since 2x1 GB DDR3 is pretty much worthless).

Selling a PC in Calgary right now is DIRE. 

As someone who barters alot for fun it makes for a boring existence.

OP: I sent you an inquiry through Kijiji but this post answers all my questions. I am going to pass. Good luck.


----------



## Manatus

BlueMax said:


> Thanks for the helpful advice. I'll ask her to keep looking for her discs & remote. I may know Apple hardware, but I'm still a brand new user.
> 
> BTW, you guys have assumed an awful lot from what I've said... a tiny bit of paint wear from where your wrist sits equals broken? No disks equal scam? Not knowing everything about OSX equals not worthy of working in an Apple store? C'mon... be nice. :love2:
> 
> Still, she's not gonna' be happy about these results... She doesn't want it though. It's up to her what to do with it now.


Well bear in mind that anyone buying a used computer from a stranger is going to make similar assumptions. The first question anyone asks themselves (or should ask) whenever they see a deal on Kijiji, eBay or anywhere else is "is this legit or a scam?". People operate under the assumption that unknown sellers on the Internet are would-be fraudsters who will pull a fast one on you if you let them. If your ad says "tiny bit of paint wear", a buyer will assume the worst. Likewise, if your ad says "as is", that immediately says "after a few days you will realise that this machine is screwed up, but by that time I will be long gone". Same with the no discs meaning scam or stolen. Would-be buyers are critiquing every aspect of the ad to see how big a risk it is to them, because every transaction like this has some risk. That's why prices drop so much for even minor imperfections, because people see that and think "if there are these problems, then how much is there under the hood that they aren't telling me about". It's not meant to be insulting, it's just how to buy safe and protect yourself - from the reverse side.


----------



## BlueMax

Thanks, gang. With your advice, it just sold for $600.

She should be fairly pleased with the outcome.


----------



## Mckitrick

Hmmm. I just bought an a1181 for $760 but it's in good shape and the battery is also very good (according to coconut). I should have held off.. 

Nevertheless I'm happy with it and it seems to run faster than my Mac Air. It has a 250G HD so I suspect that was upgraded.


----------

